# Halloween prep today



## she-geek (Sep 3, 2007)

Not as productive as I would like. Ordered Possessed Paintings made by Twisted Ambience. I ordered the DVD through Amazon, since I have an account, but Pushin Daisies had a demo, which sold me.

Now I need to figure out how to mount and frame a TV sideways in the parlor. I'll probably use the Big Scream TV Terror Eyes on a smaller TV in the embalming room.

I think I may just print out a few more creepy paper photos and call it a day.


----------

